# V. SfdW in HH: Fr., 17.10.2003, 19:00Uhr



## Rabbit (1. Oktober 2003)

Es ist mal wieder an der Zeit! 

Warum Freitag und nicht traditionell am Donnerstag?
Naja, mal schauen wie die Resonanz so ist, ausserdem geht ja dann vielleicht anschließend noch was 

Also, wie gehabt:

Wann:*Freitag, 17.Okt.2003, ab 19:00 Uhr*

Wo: Im Kaktus
Adresse:
Behringstraße 2 (sollte der Link nicht funktionieren, dann bitte "manuell" auf stadtplandienst.de suchen)
Ecke Friedensallee
22765 Hamburg (Altona)

*Reservierungscode:* Darum kümmert sich wunny! (danke wunny)

Da ich an diesem Freitag wohl etwas länger arbeiten werde kann ich eh nicht pünktlich sein (Ich hoffe, ich schaffe es noch zur Happy-Hour  )!

In diesem Sinne 
Harry

*Teilnehmer*:

Rabbit
Janus
Bischi
Tine
Kaiowana
biker_tom
wunny
bofh_marc
OBRADY
Mira
gage_
Buddy
Eichkatz
two2one
Tracer
IGD
Beppo
NoFunAtAll
Sanz
STEF1
spacerider
edvars


----------



## *blacksheep* (1. Oktober 2003)

Wurde auch mal wieder Zeit! 

Gruß,

Janus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bischi (1. Oktober 2003)

Möööööööööööp  

2. Teilnehmer: Bischi


----------



## Kaiowana (1. Oktober 2003)

N#abend auch,
Tine und ich werden auch mit von der Partie sein.


----------



## biker_tom (2. Oktober 2003)

Moin moin,

werde mich hier mit auch mal wieder in die Teilnehmerliste eintragen.

Gruß
Tom


----------



## wunny (2. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> 
> *Reservierungscode:* Darum kümmere sich mal bitte jemand anderes, da ich an diesem Freitag wohl etwas länger arbeiten werde kann ich eh nicht pünktlich sein (Ich hoffe, ich schaffe es noch zur Happy-Hour  )!
> 
> [



HEY, bin auch dabei...


und um die Reservierung werde ich mich dann kümmern, wohne da ja um die ecke.

gruß wunny


----------



## bofh_marc (2. Oktober 2003)

Bin auch dabei. Bin zwar nicht soo trinkfest, aber ich werd mein bestes geben.

Aloha
Marc


----------



## OBRADY (2. Oktober 2003)

Ich komme auch gerne...


----------



## Mira (2. Oktober 2003)

Herrlich, diese kurzen Anfahrtswege!

wunny, wo wohnst Du denn genau (ich Planckstr.)?


----------



## gage_ (2. Oktober 2003)

Mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit lass ich mich da auch blicken


----------



## Buddy (2. Oktober 2003)

Mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit... Bla, bla, bin natürlich auch dabei 

Gruß, Rick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (2. Oktober 2003)

Na, da haben wir das Dutzend ja schon wieder voll


----------



## Outbreak (3. Oktober 2003)

es ist ja nicht so, dass ich keine Lust hätte, aber an dem Wochenende verweile ich auf der schönen Insel Rügen...
(Leider ohne Bike...  )

Ich werde dann bei einem leckeren Glas Rotwein mal an Euch denken!  

Viel Spass!

cu

Martina


----------



## Eichkatz (6. Oktober 2003)

bin auch dabei, wohl aber bischen später   

Viele Grüße
Eichkatz


----------



## two2one (6. Oktober 2003)

hmmm, ach ja ich auch


----------



## Tracer (6. Oktober 2003)

Yo tambien..........! und IGD auch!!!!!


----------



## himbeertoni (7. Oktober 2003)

kaum gibbet wat zu saufen ,sindse alle dabei   

viel viel spass euch allen.......

mit besten grüßen, toni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OBRADY (7. Oktober 2003)

Es gibt leider kein Köhlers Bräu......


----------



## Lupi (7. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von OBRADY _
> *Es gibt leider kein Köhlers Bräu...... *



davon darfst Du eh nicht so viel trinken  

Danke , jetzt weiß ich wieder wie es heißt.In diesem sinne auch vielen Dank an die Bayer AG für ihr feines Schmerzmittel.


----------



## himbeertoni (7. Oktober 2003)

kommen wir zu euch mit nem auto voll "special beer"   

 toni


----------



## Rabbit (7. Oktober 2003)

Gute Idee, Toni!

War das jetzt im November?!


----------



## MrSchnabel (9. Oktober 2003)

bin dabei. habe dann ja ferien...

*gg* prost


----------



## Beppo (9. Oktober 2003)

...könnte klappen.

Gruß, Beppo


----------



## NoFunAtAll (10. Oktober 2003)

Hi

Bei einer so regen Beteiligung kann ich mich wohl nicht entahlten.
Bin dabei


@ Mr Schnabel:
Wie wäre eine Fahrgemeinschaft. (Auch im Hinblick darauf, dass du vielleicht weisst wo das ist!?)

kannst mir ja ne pm schreiben, habe es gerade eilig sonst würde
ich dir noch eine schreiben.
Gruß
NFAA


----------



## Sanz (11. Oktober 2003)

Würde gern auch kommen ! 

Prost 

Andre


----------



## XC-Biker Vol. 1 (11. Oktober 2003)

Kennt ihr euch alle schon privat? Oder wie?

Was und wie läuftn was ab, da?

würde auch gern kommen.........


----------



## wunny (11. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von XC-Biker Vol. 1 _
> *Kennt ihr euch alle schon privat? Oder wie?
> 
> Was und wie läuftn was ab, da?
> ...



einige kennen sich schon etwas länger andere nicht...
 aber durch das biken lernt man sich schon gut kennen...

ich bin hier zwar auch noch nicht so lange, aber durch die paar aktionen, die ich schon mitgemacht habe, kann ich nur sagen die Leute lernt man immer besser kennen... richtig nett hier....
bei jeder aktion kennt man schon den einen oder anderen, aber ein neues gesicht ist immer dabei... 


schau einfach vorbei.... es ist ja nicht um sonst ein offenes forum, in dem sich jeder anschließen kann, der lust und laune hat zu biken und der sich abend halt auch mal zu einer geselligen runde treffen mag....

gruß wunny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## STEF1 (13. Oktober 2003)

Bin dabei....
Steffi


----------



## Rabbit (13. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von XC-Biker Vol. 1 _
> *Was und wie läuftn was ab, da?*


Moin XC-Biker,

das SfdW ist eigentlich ein zwangloser (MT)Bikerstammtisch um sich auch mal ohne Bikes zu treffen 
Es wird getrunken, es wird gegessen und hoffentlich viel gelacht!

Ob es sich lohnt extra aus Kiel anzureisen mag mal dahingestellt sein, aber letztlich ist jeder willkommen. 

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## wunny (13. Oktober 2003)

moin moin...


also unsere lokation ist dann gesichert.

Ich habe soeben einen tisch bzw. tische für 25 personen gebucht...


also bis denne...

bringt alle eine supi laune mit...

           



gruß wunny


----------



## spacerider (14. Oktober 2003)

Dann will ich mir doch noch schnell Platz 22 sichern.
Gruß Martin


----------



## MrSchnabel (15. Oktober 2003)

muss meinen platz wieder frei geben. 
werde anderweitig am freitag benötigt (weiblicherweise naturlemente).

wünsche also allen dann viel spaß am freitag.

euer schnääbli


----------



## Rabbit (15. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von MrSchnabel _
> * (weiblicherweise naturlemente).*


Bring doch die weibl. Naturelemente einfach mit


----------



## edvars (17. Oktober 2003)

Ich bin heute auch dabei


----------



## *blacksheep* (17. Oktober 2003)

bin heute nicht dabei!

Mein neuer Server verlangt dann doch noch nach mehr Arbeit als ursprünglich angenommen!

Ich wünsche Euch viel Spass!

Grüsse,

Janus


----------



## Badehose (17. Oktober 2003)

Ja, vielleicht schau ich auch kurz vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bischi (17. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Janus _
> *bin heute nicht dabei!
> 
> Mein neuer Server verlangt dann doch noch nach mehr Arbeit als ursprünglich abgenommen!
> ...


----------



## NoFunAtAll (17. Oktober 2003)

Hi

Muss meinen Platz auch wieder frei machen.
Mein Auto benötigt gerade etwas Zuneigung.
und ohne Auto komme ich von ausserhalb leider nicht nach HH
rein.
Sorry und viel Spaß

GRuß
NFAA


----------



## Alan (17. Oktober 2003)

aber leider nur vielleicht, schau ich auch noch vorbei. Später.....

D


----------



## gage_ (17. Oktober 2003)

Bei mir klappt es heute leider doch nicht ... muss noch ein wenig arbeiten


----------



## Alan (18. Oktober 2003)

Was war das doch für eine herrliche Sauferei für den Weltfrieden. Von dem ganzen Milchkaffee ist mir immer noch schlecht... 

D


----------

